# Words Of Wisdom



## The Happy Wanderer (May 7, 2009)

Hey all,

I thought it might be interesting to post a thread in regards to personal mantras, words you live by, exceedingly valuable life lessons, personal experiences that you have learned from. In essence, I personally value my peers and my elders experiences. Being as young as I am (22), I am inexperienced in a lot of areas.

I figure, it is better to learn from other peoples mistakes to save you the trouble of making the same mistakes. I don't want to say that I lack experience, because I have seen and lived through a considerable amount in my life time. But I just don't have the same wisdom that a 45 or 75 year old might possess. 


I'll give you a scenario. Say you had 24 hours left to live. What words would you leave for your friends, family, children etc? If you could leave an everlasting imprint upon their lives. What would you say?


Heres one that I have learned recently:

Trust no one, question everything. -I find this holds especially true in business. 



Veraciously,

The Happy Wanderer


----------



## Retired at 31 (Apr 20, 2009)

Sh!t in one hand, wish in the other - which gets filled first?

What gets measured, gets managed.

Watch the pennies and dollars take care of themselves.

I'm from the government and I'm here to help....

Or actively pursue your dreams/goals, check your progress, be frugal and like you said, trust no one, especially the govt!

That's all I have for "catchy" ones. One expensive and valuable lesson I've acquired is that in business, never consider a partnership with someone who doesn't share your same values and goals. This often rules out your family and friends.


----------



## George (Apr 3, 2009)

1) It's better to keep your mouth shut and have people think you're stupid than to start talking and remove all doubt.

2) Expectations are simply resentments left unfulfilled.


----------



## CJB (Apr 4, 2009)

See below.


----------



## splitmind (Apr 11, 2009)

When man makes something idiot proof, nature makes a better idiot.


----------



## frdsmth9 (May 24, 2009)

The first step in the acquisition of wisdom is silence, the second listening, the third memory, the fourth practice, the fifth teaching others.


----------



## whitegoodman (Apr 22, 2009)

You were given two ears and one mouth .... listen twice as much as you talk.

Always be true to yourself.

Common sense and courtesy should guide you through life.

wg


----------



## blonde (Apr 21, 2009)

My 5 + 3 Guiding Principles:

Five GP's for 'Financial Success...REAL-SUCCESS'

1) Money Talks.

2) Don't Trust Anyone.

3) The Need to be in the Loop...Insider Info.

4) Contribute Minimum and Withdraw Maximum Plus.

5) Look After #1.


Three GP's for 'POWER...REAL-POWER'

1) Deny.

2) Attack.

3) Get-Even.


----------



## takingprofits (Apr 13, 2009)

You become what you think about most of the time.

Also - 

Expectations equals outcome.

For those of you who believe you should trust no one - you are getting what you expect.


----------



## ethos1 (Apr 4, 2009)

The Happy Wanderer said:


> Hey all,
> 
> 
> I'll give you a scenario.
> ...


You are a short time living - long time dead (look at me now) and be here when I die

the words to leave an impression would be:

Be your own person, live your own life, not that of others & try not to harm others intentionally

Take it in your stride, one step at a time - listen lots, speak half as much, think long & hard before executing quickly after the thinking is done


----------



## Rickson9 (Apr 9, 2009)

"Think about it a little more and you will agree with me because you're smart and I'm right" - Charlie Munger

"The strategy we've adopted precludes our following standard diversification dogma. Many pundits would therefore say the strategy must be riskier than that employed by more conventional investors. We disagree. We believe that a policy of portfolio concentration may well decrease risk if it raises, as it should, both the intensity with which an investor thinks about a business and the comfort-level he must feel with its economic characteristics before buying into it." - Warren Buffett

"I was suffering from my chronic delusion that one good share is safer than ten bad ones, and I am always forgetting that hardly anyone else shares this particular delusion."
- John Maynard Keynes

"Success in investing doesn't correlate with I.Q. once you're above the level of 25. Once you have ordinary intelligence, what you need is the temperament to control the urges that get other people into trouble in investing." - Warren Buffett


----------

